# 94 Altima GXE How to replace starter



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone please give me instructions on how to replace the starter on 94 altima GXE?The car has automatic transmission with 122,000 miles. What is the difficulty of performing this job (using 1-10 rating)? If you have a web site that I can look at?

Thanks!


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll give you some pointers instead of instructions.

WARNING: DISCONNECT THE BATTERY POSTIVE TERMINAL WIRE BEFORE CONTINUING ON.

- Remove the intake duct system.
- Underneath the throttle body on the transmission bell housing are two bolts that holds the starter.
- Underneath and to the back of the engine you have to disconnect the starter solenoid harness and the B+ on the starter.


----------

